
Unlock or Bypass Android Pattern Without Loosing Data (Easy Way) - dheerajtiwari
https://youprogrammer.com/unlock-bypass-android-pattern-without-loosing-data-easy-way/
======
Sunset
>Things You Will Need To Do This Method: –

>USB Debugging Enabled.

It rather involved being on the other side of this airtight hatchway indeed.

------
throwawaybeta
Another "easy" method is to use a tool like Shuame[0]. It's in Chinese but
plenty of guides exist.

[0]shuame.com

